# Ekg diagnosis code



## bearps@comcast.net (Mar 9, 2010)

xxxxxx


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 20, 2010)

*Ekg*

If you go to the CMS website you will find the LCD that corrilates with the EKG.  You need to use one of the diagnosis on that LCD and assign it to the EKG in order for it to justify to the insurance company.

Since EKG's are on the NCCI edits for most procedures now, a 59 modifier might be applicable in most cases, but it will have to be determined on a case by case basis depending on what needs billed.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 20, 2010)

bjearps said:


> I work for an oncology/hematology doctor and he is starting to give EKG in office. Can anyone help with the dx codes that correlate with this procedure.
> I know that we will be using adverse reaction code 995.20 and E code for the drug. Is there anymore?


  My question is why are you using the 995.20 code?  is the patient having an adverse reaction?  what is the reaction?  why does the physician want the EKG?  
I disagree with the post on looking at the LCD and getting the dx from there.  The dx always comes from the physician documentation.  Is your physician getting an EKG for every patient.  This could be screening then.  If you could please detail more information for a specific encounter.


----------

